# Roaring Brook Lake, New York



## OysterBay (Feb 20, 2022)

Time for a jaded old man to wax nostalgic in his beer. 
Summer of '76....
Tiger Lillies, blueberries and black-eyed Susans lined the lake shore...  and sweet laughter echoed across the lake surface as girls turned cartwheels in pink pajamas in the soft cool evening grasses....

A young boy coming of age. Falling in love for the very first time.
Sailboat regattas, a silver swimming medal, and a horse head necklace, won for the girl of his dreams, at a county fair, by successfully tossing ping pong balls into goldfish bowls....

A Peter Frampton poster on the wall... Do you. YOU. Feel like I do....

Shall I continue?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2022)

quote ''Do you. YOU. Feel like I do....''?

Nope..because I is a girl....


----------



## OysterBay (Feb 20, 2022)

Per your request hollydolly, I shall continue to drunk-wax-nostalgic about my summers spent at Roaring Brook Lake, NY.

Best days of my Life. Precious and Priceless. Pure Magic it was.

Bats skimmed the water surface at dusk, chasing dragonflies, as night fell and the sky turned pale blue, burnt orange and rose.
We'd skin dive, chasing Map turtles with nets.
Skinnydip too. And.. yes, we would Streak. Streaking was all the rage in the 70s.

please do not interrupt me when I am waxing nostalgic poetic. Thanks I am not yet done.


----------



## OysterBay (Feb 20, 2022)

Sweet hot summer days soon turned to bitter cold nights...
The flowers and berries withered and glazed...
The girl of my dreams disappeared.

Snow fell, ice covered the lake, and
We'd all head over to Bear Mountain Inn, for Christmas family gatherings....

https://visitbearmountain.com/

Ok now I am done.
Other than to say, I still love Peter Frampton songs
and streaking


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

well, @OysterBay, just want to say 'welcome aboard'...

   and, to compliment you on your way with words.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 20, 2022)

OysterBay said:


> Time for a jaded old man to wax nostalgic in his beer.
> Summer of '76....
> Tiger Lillies, blueberries and black-eyed Susans lined the lake shore...  and sweet laughter echoed across the lake surface as girls turned cartwheels in pink pajamas in the soft cool evening grasses....
> 
> ...


You have a penchant for descriptive writing.  I hope you expand this talent!  You're very good!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

Gaer said:


> You have a penchant for descriptive writing.  I hope you expand this talent!  You're very good!



like you. I can recognize a fellow wordsmith when I read one


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 20, 2022)

Very poignant. It touched my heart. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2022)

I too, have such memories. Aaaah, but youth is so fleeting!


----------



## OysterBay (Feb 20, 2022)

I hate youtube but love Frampton




https://www.frampton.com/


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 20, 2022)

Oyster Bay Long Island? I attended JHS in Hempstead and HS in C.I. LIRR ever extend electric service North of East Williston yet?


----------



## OysterBay (Feb 20, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Oyster Bay Long Island? I attended JHS in Hempstead and HS in C.I. LIRR ever extend electric service North of East Williston yet?


No. Yes. Maybe? Sorry I moved off LI in 1988 so I really can't say.
Edit: My first true love's ghost just reminded me, I actually moved off Long Island in 1978. To Atlanta. And impregnated her. She is correct. But I moved back to NY, and then moved out again in 1988 to Florida.

They say You never forget your first true love. She died 4 years ago, pancreatic cancer, but her ghost reminds me, I did promise to marry her, but never made it to the altar. Miss you G and, see you soon. Prettiest girl in the world. My Soulmate, if ever there was one


----------



## Pepper (Feb 21, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Oyster Bay Long Island? I attended JHS in Hempstead and HS in C.I. LIRR ever extend electric service North of East Williston yet?


Central Islip?  Coney Island?  Where/what is C.I.?  Thanks.


----------



## FastTrax (Feb 21, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Central Islip?  Coney Island?  Where/what is C.I.?  Thanks.



Central Islip, Suffolk County, New York...11722

Coney Island a/k/a Little Odessa. Nyet.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 22, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Central Islip, Suffolk County, New York...11722
> 
> Coney Island a/k/a Little Odessa. Nyet.


It's not Coney Island that is Little Odessa, it's Brighton Beach!


----------



## OysterBay (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks Fast, for hijacking my golden NY childhood memories with global annihilation vid.
Now where was I?
Ah yes. Prettiest girl in the world. Tiger Lillies...  And ping pong balls. At the county fair.
If you could sink a ball into a goldfish bowl, you won not only the fish, but also a shiny silver horse head necklace, to win the fancy and favor of the girl of your dreams. And so I did.  Equally impressive, was my swimming agility, and endurance. Stamina.

Indeed I was blessed to experience that. How it feels to come of age at Roaring Brook Lake NY.
And indeed I do remember the man who made those priceless memories possible for me.
Let me not ever forget.

Not a happy ending here. That good man, who gave me those wonderful memories, was murdered, in a carjacking, defending his wife, who was being violently assaulted

But let us all drink, and think, of happier times.
Miss you my friends. My family. 
and
Frampton Forever! Fuckyeah


----------

